# .

## KocmosMars

/  ,      .      ,     /.    80%      /. 
  ( )    .  ,     .                ,              . / .         ?       .  800 000 .       ?    .

----------

,  .  ,

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  .  ,


     ,   ?       ?

----------



----------


## KocmosMars

.  .
          (  ),          .

----------

> 


?         .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,  




> 


  ,     ,   ?   , ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    ,   ?   , ...


   3 .   .    ,    . 

    .  ,   .   20 .. .

----------

> /  ,      .      ,     /.    80%      /.


        ?          ?

----------

*KocmosMars*, 20      ?

----------


## mira752

, ,     .      ,   , ,       . , .        ,     .   -   .       ,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars, 20      ?


      .     20 000  ,  .   .    ,       .     .  .     ,     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> , ,     .      ,   , ,       . , .        ,     .   -   .       ,   .


?          .

----------

*KocmosMars*,         ..

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,         ..


   .      ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    "" ,        ,           ,   .  .   ,  ,       -  -.

----------


## !

> ?


  ?    . :
1.   19.09.2013:


> ""   
> 19.09.2013 09:51
> 
>  "",       ,      ,        .      ,          ,  .      , ""      23  .           ().
> .....
> ,       "" .   "",      ,      ,    .             ,      . ",       - ,       ",   "",     .
> .....
> ",  "",           ,   ,    ",   "",     .  -   ,       .
> 
> : http://bankir.ru/novosti/s/u-banka-p...#ixzz2jNBuCVVP


2.   30.09.2013:


> "" 
> 30.09.2013 08:44
> 
>  30  2013              " "".
> : http://bankir.ru/bank/news/384823/10...#ixzz2jNCkgDYS

----------

*!*, ..   ..     .   .?

----------


## !

> *!*, ..   ..     .   .?


   ,  .     "_       ?_".

----------

*!*,     ..  ,                 .,   ..              ..

----------


## mira752

,    . .    .

----------


## !

> ,                 .,   ..


       -       .             .       ,         ,     30220  30223.    .

     ? ,   .        (     ,        ) -     .

 , ,        .   ...

----------

> .


   ..     ..        ..

----------

> ,    . .    .


  ?    (   .. ),  -2018.        .  .  ,        .

----------


## ..

> ?


*KocmosMars*, ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> *KocmosMars*, ?


.

----------


## !

> ..     ..


  ...         ,    -       .       " ",           (  ) -     ,    ,      .     .

           .

----------


## !

> ?    (   .. ),  -2018.        .  .  ,        .


.           -         ...

      -2018?  ""    .

----------

> .           -         ...
> 
>       -2018?  ""    .


         .   -  ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> ""


,     - 23 .



> -  ?


  : " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## !

> .


,  ...     ,   , .       



> ,     - 23 .


  ?      ?  , ... ,   ,     .
   - ( ) " "    .



> -  ?


  "  ".

----------

> ,    -       .


     ..        ..    ..      ..     ?-  ,          (  )

----------


## ..

> - ( ) " "    .


        ""   ?

----------


## !

> ..        ..    ..      ..     ?-  ,          (  )


, ,   .       , ,     .    ,     , "",  ...

        ,  "       ".
, ,  ,      . ,   ,         -     ,     .

----------


## !

> ""   ?


 ?    ?
   -   ,              . ,    -   ...

----------

> "  ".


       ...

----------


## ..

> -


  ?




> ""    .


     :   ,    ,       -    ?
..,      -   .     , , .

----------


## Oksj

,   2 ,  ?       ?       ?  - .  .?     (  .)       ,  ...   ,   ,   ,     .     15  ?

----------


## !

> :   ,    ,       -    ?


    - "       ".



> ..,      -   .     , , .


,      ?  .         .

----------


## ..

*!*,  -     .



> - "       ".


    :    ?
  : ,    ,     ?

----------


## !

> : ,    ,     ?


 ,    .     -  ""  , ..   (   ).
      -    " "  "".         04.09.2013  172-.           .  , ,    .

----------


## Oksj

> *!*,  -     .
> 
>     :    ?
>   : ,    ,     ?

----------


## Oksj

,

----------


## Ruffik

.  ,   .     )))   )

----------


## KocmosMars

> .  ,   .     )))   )


.      ,     ?      ?

----------


## berry

,    . -     ?  - ? -  ?

----------


## Oksj

*berry*, , ,    ,

----------


## ..

,               ,       :  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## KocmosMars

50 000   .      .          ,      ?

----------


## Ruffik

> .      ,     ?      ?


                                         (. 1 . 3 . 45  ).

----------


## Ruffik

> (. 1 . 3 . 45  ).


     , ,    ,    )))  .    )

----------


## KocmosMars

01.11.2013,  11:51:14  -          ""             - ,   - .         -      (),        .

  .,  .   -   -      .   ,  ,     2014.   -10   .

       ,     ,    "",  "  ",  "2 "   "  ",  100%  AS Expobank (),      " ".  .     Forbes  2013.   460  .

-       .      550  .,  20     , , , ,   . -            "  ".

----------


## KocmosMars

.

----------


## berry

,     ,           :Wow:    ))

----------


## ..

> ))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## berry

> 50 000   .      .          ,      ?


        ??    .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ??    .


      .       .

----------


## Oksj

/ 249000,       199000,  48100,     , 249000   .    /  48100  /   ... ,     .     / 249000,      201000,  ,       /  249000,         /

----------


## !

> .       .


  -      .

----------


## Oksj

... ,  ,   ,    ...

----------


## Oksj

> ... ,  ,   ,    ...


   ,      ...  ,

----------

> - "       ".
> ,      ?  .         .


 ?



> 1.4.  ,                  1.2  1.3       ( -   ).


 -  ?

----------


## Demin

> -  ?


  .     ,       .

----------

?     ... ...    ..     ,         ...  ...     ...      ..   .

----------


## Oksj

, /     ,  ,     ,      ...    ...  -

----------

> , /     ,  ,     ,      ...    ...  -


     -   .

----------

?

----------


## Oksj

> ?

----------

,

----------


## Oksj

...

----------

> 


 .   700 . .
   .

----------

,     ..    .        ..       ..

----------

-...

----------

> -...


   /  ,

----------


## Oksj

> ,     ..    .        ..       ..


   ...

----------


## !

> ...


    - http://www.cbr.ru/credit/likvidbase/...e=pam_cred.htm

----------


## Oksj

,   ,    , ,     ,     ,

----------


## 2007

> ,


 





> , ,     ,     ,


 .  :Wow:  ,   ,   ,      ?

----------

> , ,     ,     ,


   11  2013      ,

----------

> .  ,   ,   ,      ?


..    ,     (     ).     01.11.13  ,  99%      .    ,      .           .

----------


## KocmosMars

,        .   .      .       .   ,     .   
         ,  /              .    . 
  - .     ?     ?

----------

!     ,   /    .      ?

----------

> !     ,   /    .      ?


        /.     ,      .     .      .  ,   ,   .    .     ,       .   .        .

----------


## Demin

> ,   ,   .


  .   ,    .

----------

> .   ,    .


    ?:




 20.           

          :
5)                (   ).         ,              ,     -.

----------


## !

> ?:


,      ?      .
         . , ,          ,         ?

----------

> ,      ?      .
>          . , ,          ,         ?


   .    .            /    ?

----------


## !

> .            /    ?


    -     ,   -  .     (    ? ,  ).

,   ,  -      .     .  ,  .

----------

> -     ,   -  .     (    ? ,  ).
> 
> ,   ,  -      .     .  ,  .


   .    ,    /      .     .

----------


## Demin

> ?:


     ,   ,    .

----------


## qwerty23

> .           -         ...
> 
>       -2018?  ""    .


     ,       .

----------


## !

> ,       .


   -   ""

----------


## qwerty23

> -   ""


, "-"    ""        ..       : "     ""     ""  ,  - .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demin

> , "-"    ""        ..


  .  , ,    ,         ,         .

----------

> -   ""


 -    ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Oksj

> -   ""


 ,        ,  ""  -   ,  ...

----------


## qwerty23

> ,        ,  ""  -   ,  ...


   "",   :Big Grin:

----------


## Demin

> "",


   -      .

----------


## qwerty23

> -      .


       ""  ?     ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## Demin

> ?


.

----------


## Oksj

-    ?     -? - ()       ,    ?      ,     ,  -.

----------


## !

> , "-"    ""        ..


,  :
1.  ""        - 200 . .. - 1   .     -      .  "".             "".       . ""  ""   ,  ,  Klerk.ru.     " ";
2.    -     .       2008 ,  "  "       Lehman Brothers.    " " (S&P, Moodys  Fitch)  ""    , ,  ,       .    - http://vfocuse.ru/finance/s-p-moodys...tyat-otvechat/

       -   ,    - " "  -  -   " ".     " "  .

     ,   ,      .

----------


## Demin

> ,  :


,           ?



> ""        - 200 .


   ?   202?       .       .      - ,      .     , ,    .      -          (  -  ,      )        . .     .         ,    .       .       .
        .

, ,           . .    .       ,   "",   "". .

----------


## Demin

,   .  :Big Grin: 
http://www.icr.su/rus/news/icr/detai...T_ID=2861#pred

----------


## !

> ,           ?


,         " "     .




> ?   202?       .


  "   ", ,  ?  ,        ,   -   ,    ?     ,        .

        -     "",   .     . ""        , Klerk.ru         ...




> , ,    .      -          (  -  ,      )        . .


,   -   .      ,    ,  "  "     .

,  ,     ,  "-" (  ,  ,         ,  "  ").      , ,    ,    :

1    ;
2.     ,   -86 "  "
3    ,    , , ,  100    2     , 30 .    " " -    ,  ..  .  ,      ,          ,       ,       .  ,  "   "
4.    ,  100  ,      -  19-   "  ,   ". .   24 .

   (  ),    - 100 .    "   "      24 .

, ,  .    (01.12.2013),     - ( 03.12.2013)   " "          (   ,    -86)

 , , .   .          100 "" .  ,  -   03.12.2013,     .   ,    ,   ,  . 

         03.12.2013.

     -86 -     , .
  (     100%) - , ,  .         ...   ,   .

    ""        (   " ") -   -  .  "" -   ,   ,    

    -   " ",        "         ,       "

----------


## Demin

> 1    ;
> 2.     ,   -86 "  "
> 3    ,    , , ,  100    2     , 30 .    " " -    ,  ..  .  ,      ,          ,       ,       .  ,  "   "
> 4.    ,  100  ,      -  19-   "  ,   ". .   24 .





> , ,  .    (01.12.2013),     - ( 03.12.2013)   " "          (   ,    -86)


       ...       ,   .      .    ,       .       .  -      . , ,  "",       -     ?       -   . .

     "" ,  -     "",     .     ,     .   ,   .              "",       . .   .

       .

----------


## Demin

,    101    202   .  101      ,   ?
    2  ? , ...

----------


## !

> ...       ,   .


, . , ,     .     ,    - . ..     ,      - .         202.  , ,    ,      .         - ,   .

          ? , , ""      (     "" )?  .

   . 




> ,   .


 .   .

----------

.     .     ,  (       )     .    😰                  .    ,    .          ?   700.

----------

> , . , ,     .     ,    - .


        ,        2012.          2013? 






> , ,    ,


 -? 75      (   ),    ,    . 




> ,      
>  ,      . 
> 
>         .  
>       ;    
>  ;       
>   . 
> 
>        ,   ,    
> ...

----------


## Demin

> 202


 202   ? ,  201- (),         .   .     .



> , ,     .


.   .    .



> ?


  - 601-  603- ?   .    .  652-  -    .     .         ,    .           .




> 😰                  .    ,    .          ?


   .




> ,        2012.          2013?


http://www.kommersant.ru/Doc/2348150
_...
  ,         "-".
..._
     .      .
   - http://www.vedomosti.ru/library/news...nikal?full#cut
_...
   ,    2007 .        -,  (    2011 .)   .  ,     ,    ,    : ,     , ,           ,     .

   2007 .    -,              .               (   ).           :      -  ,          ..._

      -       ,      .  ?  ,    ,      - - " ",    .

     :
http://www.novayagazeta.ru/inquests/59646.html
  2  2.    ,   .

----------

-  ,     .        .

----------


## Demin

> -  ,     .        .


 - ,    " ",      ,          .

----------

!       31.10      11.11,        ?

----------

> - ,    " ",      ,          .


    ,    ""    .            .    ,    ,       . 
PS     .

----------


## .

**,  ?

----------


## Demin

-     ,     , ,     :     -    ,      "".

    -       ,       ,       .    ,          ,   ,    .

,       2011 , ,    .

"   ,  ,         , ,  . ,       . ,  -     10% -     , 10,01% -   30 ", -      " 24".

-  ,      10 "". "         . *, ,  ,          -  ", -  .*

"   -    ,    (     .)   "". " " - ,    -     ,       .    ,       .      ,  ,     -  ", -  .

----------


## Demin

> ,    .


       .  .  -   ,      -      ,      . ,    .

----------


## Kirk-83

> ,  :
> 1.  ""        - 200 . .. - 1   .     -      .  "".             "".       . ""  ""   ,  ,  Klerk.ru.     " ";


 .    .        .      ,      . 
                 . 
     .      .... .

----------

,   -    :Smilie: 

  -     ,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,   -   
> 
>   -     ,   .


    .   .       .    .

----------

*KocmosMars*,   ""    .   ?    .    .   ?

----------

> ,   -   
> 
>   -     ,   .


      ,       -       ,   .           .
               .

----------

> .


   .

----------

.

----------

** ,   .   ,       ""  ,   .

----------


## Demin

> ,       ""  ,   .


          .    "", "", ""   .        ,    "" .  :Smilie:

----------

*Demin*,      .    ?     .

----------


## qwerty23

> *Demin*,      .    ?     .


       .  .   ,        .          ,           100 .            ,       ,  , .      -       .      ,       ,    ,     ,       ,  .     - . ,           - !    .                 .          , .

----------


## Demin

> .    ?     .


 ,       ,   ,  (   ),   .



> .  .   ,        .


   .      ,   ,    - .        .      ?     ,   -    ?     , ..., ...

----------

*Demin*,     .  ,  ..    :  -   ,  -  . 

     .  -  ,   .      .     100 ...

----------


## qwerty23

> ,       ,   ,  (   ),   .
> 
>    .      ,   ,    - .        .      ?     ,   -    ?     , ..., ...


 ,           ,  ,  ,    ,  . 
,    ,       , , . ,    ,       ,   ,  ,    .   ,  ,    ,  ,       ,     ,          ,     ,  ,   ,   ,     .         .     ,                      ,     ,    ,         ,     :Frown:     ,    ,  .   ,    10 ,  , 500-800 ,          .    -,    ,      .    ,    ,  .

----------


## Demin

> 100 ...


  ...          ...



> ,


    ...



> 





> ,    10 ,  , 500-800


, ,   ,     500-800       ?



> ,  .


        ?   ?

----------

> ...          ...


     .      .

----------


## Demin

> .      .


 ?      ,   .

----------

*Demin*,        .   ,   - ,  .       .  .   ,      . ,  ,  .

----------

> *Demin*,        .   ,   - ,  .       .


    ? 


> ,   :        ?
>    ,   ,    ,     ,       . *    ,       .*

----------

** ,   ,      . , "        "  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

> .  .


   -     .   ,      ** .  :Smilie: 
, ,    - , ...

----------

:Frown: 

   ,           ?

----------

**,  ...

----------


## Demin

> 


     ,     ,  ?    ,   ...
** ,   .  :yes:

----------


## qwerty23

> ,     ,  ?    ,   ...
> ** ,   .


    ?      ,          .  :yes:

----------

> 


 ,      ,    .

----------


## Demin

> ?


 ,    ,  ,  .



> ,


    -  .   ,   .     ,     ...

----------


## Demin

> ,      ,    .


   ,     ...        ?

----------


## qwerty23

> ,    ,  ,  .
> 
>     -  .   ,   .     ,     ...


       .                 .            .  ,      .    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

> .            .  ,      .    ,


          .   -  .
  ,            ...    ,    ?

----------


## qwerty23

> .   -  .
>   ,            ...    ,    ?


 ,         .      ,   .

----------


## Demin

> ,   .


 ,       600  ...  -        600  ?   -  .

----------


## qwerty23

> ,       600  ...  -        600  ?   -  .


 ,   .

----------


## Demin

> ,   .


 ,   ,       .

----------


## 00

> 


-   .... .  , ,  ,   ,  !
   -     .          !

----------

: ,    ,    .     -  ?    /     (  /     ,     -) -     ?

----------


## 00

> : ,    ,    .     -  ?    /     (  /     ,     -) -     ?


   ?

----------

-,

----------

